# Baseball Caps and VWs



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

I've noticed a seemingly disproportionate number of VW drivers wearing baseball caps (or visors) while driving. Do you wear a ball cap when you're driving your VW?


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

I wear a baseball cap sometimes (the normal way) when I'm having a bad hair day


----------



## phatjoetta (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (DuBLover)*

this a pretty pointless poll and post


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

No, my VW cap usually sits on my dash


----------



## mackie421 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (vwvr6n)*

yes but i almost always wear a hat with whatever i do. so i dont know if i count


----------



## EuroVR6 (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (mackie421)*

WTF...


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (EuroVR6)*

yup but the hat says NY on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a Fox Mototech hat, that I wear, the right way, in the dub.


----------



## redlinin (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

if i'm wearing a hat it will be angled upwards to the side


----------



## PX4 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

ALL bald people look good in hats.


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PX4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PX4* »_ALL bald people look good in hats.

LOMA!!!!







I shouldn't laugh though, I think (knock on wood) I am on my way there


----------



## mlsadler (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (DuBLover)*

i wear my vw hat all the time even in the pool.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (mlsadler)*

i wear my GTI driver gear cap while driving sometimes and my AE skull cap if its cold. usually only wear hats when i dont wanna do anything with my hair


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (phatjoetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatjoetta* »_this a pretty pointless poll and post


you are missing the point! wearing or not wearing a hat while driving significantly affects your vw's performance!!!


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Kafer Wolf)*

The jury's still out on which will net you more horsepower; a hat or a stripe. I think the combination of both is road-illegal in 17 states.


----------



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

I dont understand this thread, whats the big deal if you wear a hat while you drive or not?!?


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (JazBlu3660)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JazBlu3660* »_I dont understand this thread, whats the big deal if you wear a hat while you drive or not?!?

No big deal. Just curious. 
What's the big deal whether you drive a VW or a Honda?


----------



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

It just seemed like you were dissatisfied with the amount of people you see drving VW's wearing hats....thats why I asked


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (JazBlu3660)*

It always seemed to me that more people wear hats when they're driving VWs than other brands of cars. I'm not sure the statistics so far reflect that. It seems like an even split.
Maybe it's just in New England, where both veedubs and ballcaps are quite popular.
I encourage everyone to wear whatever they want while driving, so long as they pay attention! (something that seems increasingly _un_popular)


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

This is really funny.


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

VW drivers and the baseball cap dilema has me worried too.
I heard through the grapevine, that 75% of VW drivers that don't wear baseball caps, also do not wear any underwear while driving....


----------



## PainDaynus (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_
I heard through the grapevine, that 75% of VW drivers that don't wear baseball caps, also do not wear any underwear while driving....









That's a frightening statistic! Imagine what the paramedics would think:
"Just look at this mess Willis. No hat. No underpants. No wonder he crashed! It's enough to make a fella sick."
I always don my flame-retardant Jockeys before entering any vehicle.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

Only when I need a haircut, Otherwise no.


----------



## Herr Volkswagen (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Scirocco)*

I think we need hats with BIG BRUSHES in them, you know the Oktoberfest ones!!!!! 
And the only hat I have is the Tilley hat for the Rabbit in the summer.....for open air cruisin!!


----------



## DubMaN69 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Herr Volkswagen)*

I got a vw hat for chirstmas im sure ill wear it when i get another vw


----------



## SoonerE39 (Jan 9, 2004)

I hate trucker hats. But they are 'in' again


----------



## Toxcheap (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (SoonerE39)*

http://www.mydubmedia.com/~imavwguy/EVILWGN_vs_12_sec[1]._Talon.wmv 


_Modified by Toxcheap at 12:36 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Toxcheap)*

I wear a hat often. I keep my white VW hat in my car and usually wear it when I drive. I usuall wear it backwards. Somtimes I wear if forwards.
Occasionally I wear it to the side, and if I'm in the mood I'll wear it forward and flip the bill up.


----------



## uprisinkhmer (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (vwbrvr6)*

i wear a cap when im fitted right with the cap or if its real sunny and have a cap in the car with me


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (phatjoetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatjoetta* »_this a pretty pointless poll and post


So. Who are you to judge? We're just trying to have some fun


----------



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (SciroccoSteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SciroccoSteve* »_
So. Who are you to judge? We're just trying to have some fun

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Give 'em hell Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Only when I need a haircut, Otherwise no.

Same here LOL


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (Volkswagenut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagenut* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Give 'em hell Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't worry, we'll get him... lol! I just hope he realizes that it's all in good fun.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

sometimes, as my sun visor in the car always falls down when I don't want it to, and I secured it with a clip, but its harder to get down, so I wear a hat sometimes. 
Forward though, I would never wear a hat crooked or backwards (unless I wanted the sun off my neck)



_Modified by Vw_herbie at 2:33 PM 1-19-2004_


----------



## shnizep (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

VW Racing mang!


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (shnizep)*

i wear a hat when i don't want guys staring


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (shnizep)*

heres me and my vw hat. a year ago


----------



## marcoze (Jan 30, 2004)

I always wear a hat, dont know why but have for the past 3 years.
Always backwards. always black.
dont know why, thats just how it is.


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (marcoze)*

I do wear a baseball hat at times on bad hair days and when the top is down in the summer....other wize I would get sun stroke sitting in traffic...lol


----------



## GTI2pointSLOW (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (shnizep)*

I wear a ball cap pretty regularly, if I am too lazy fix my hair. I wear mine forward and backward, depending on mood, or if I am wearing my glasses or sunglasses, because forward, the bill hits my glasses.


----------



## VWLaurieGirl (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

Noppers. Not me.


----------



## yherbie (Jan 11, 2004)

Baseball hats are a major turn on, when a guy wears them... and if he is driving a VW when wearing his hat.. Oh, look out! LOL!


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (phatjoetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatjoetta* »_this a pretty pointless poll and post


I agree. Who the hell cares.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (phatjoetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatjoetta* »_this a pretty pointless poll and post


Yep. Totally.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

tabogan only


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (shnizep)*

If I wear one, its always angled, and either a trucker cap preferably Von Dutch or a throwback Baseball cap preferably Braves


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (98passat21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98passat21* »_If I wear one, its always angled, and either a trucker cap preferably Von Dutch or a throwback Baseball cap preferably Braves

I refuse to pay 70 bucks for a 2 dollar trucker hat.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (vwbrvr6)*

I refused to pay so much for them as well at first. But went to stores checked them out, they are $42....still alot, but they arent cheap as truckers. They use pretty quality materials, and mine are weird fabrics like denin or canvas for the front not cheap polyester. But all in all I still refused to pay so much, so I get them on Ebay!


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

I've noticed vw drivers wearing those hats with a vw symbol and then it sayd drivers wanted. It's kinda corny and as a volkswagen owner it pisses me off. I want to see someone wearing one that says " If your not driving a Volkswagen then you suck!" Drivers wanted make them sound so desperate!










_Modified by fadeddevotion at 5:49 PM 3-10-2004_


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (1slow_vento)*








Wow! yer a cutie in yer vw hat. Nice wheels!


----------



## EURENN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (fadeddevotion)*

lol, heres another then


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (1slow_vento)*

Baseball hats are for BASEBALL Players.
Backwards Baseball hats are for jerks.
Common man baseball hats are for... "The COMMON Man"
You want to wear a hat, then visit www. filson.com
And see real Hats.
MADE in THE USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (shnizep)*

i rock 2 hats..both vw's the first one is a blue vw trucker hat...i feel like i am big pimpin where that..and the second one is just a black fitted had that my friend had vw put in small letters for me on the bottem right corner.. 
Both give my car an extra 10whp while driving


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (1slow_vento)*

Wow! That bikes almost as nice looking as yer butt!


----------



## golfSPORT95 (Aug 31, 2000)

I normally dont wear a hat, but if I do, its probably going to be my lacoste visor or mossimo hat...and its all about the angle...


----------



## fadeddevotion (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (golfSPORT95)*

WOW! That's all I can think of to say. You are so hot! It probably wouldn't matter if you were wearing a powerpuffgirls hat!


----------



## achtungti (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (phatjoetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatjoetta* »_this a pretty pointless poll and post


TOTALLY AGREED! hat shmat who cares...


----------



## achtungti (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (golfSPORT95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfSPORT95* »_I normally dont wear a hat, but if I do, its probably going to be my lacoste visor or mossimo hat...and its all about the angle...










no offense but HA...


----------



## golfSPORT95 (Aug 31, 2000)

Problem mr. high schooler?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (PainDaynus)*

usualy not but when my hair is nasty i'll put one on.


----------



## Golf_Needs_Lottawork (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (91JettaTurboDiesel)*

i wear a scally cap, harris twead goretex edition by ll bean


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Golf_Needs_Lottawork)*

Military guy here. I used to wear hats all the time. Then I had to wear one every day...every time I went outside.
Now I stay away from hats. I wear one when I work under my car, so I don't get my hair oily.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Baseball Caps and VWs (insanejanevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanejanevw* »_i wear a hat when i don't want guys staring









if you really think they're staring at the top of your head, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## snuts (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah i rock my D&N Performance hat to the side when i ride
It gives me a 35whp gain atleast
And D&N Performace stickers are good for dyno proven 15whp per sticker.









_Modified by snuts at 2:32 PM 4-19-2004_


_Modified by snuts at 2:34 PM 4-19-2004_


----------



## buggofast (Jan 13, 2004)

I wonder if Meshell wears a hat?


----------

